

Show HN: Open source alternative to LaunchRock - codelitt
https://github.com/codelitt/launchpage-rails

======
uniclaude
That's cool and was very much needed. Good thing they decided to go with Ruby,
which makes it possible to run cheaply on Heroku.

For those looking for an even more simple solution to this problem (with less
features, of course), buy a domain name, host an HTML page on Amazon S3 and
use the Mailchimp form.

~~~
niftylettuce
Very cool project OP.

@uniclaude: the HTML page on S3/CloudFront and MailChimp direction is built
into my project called Gulp AWS Splash, which is another LaunchRock open
source alternative at [https://github.com/niftylettuce/gulp-aws-
splash](https://github.com/niftylettuce/gulp-aws-splash). I did a similar Show
HN not long ago for this.

Adding in Heroku 1-Click Deploy and purify-css today!

~~~
codelitt
Woahhh! That is awesome. Looks like you've put a lot of work into it.

------
bshimmin
If you're going to the trouble of setting up and deploying a Rails app, which
you will then inevitably need to customise and style to match your content,
how much more effort is it really just to start from scratch..? (Personally
I'd probably use Sinatra for something like this and I would expect the front-
end prettifying to take longer than the back-end...)

~~~
alfonsodev
Somebody with ruby knowledge could create a Docker image.

~~~
codelitt
Yup. Here are Dockerfiles that should work for both the DB and the Ruby app
(in their respective directories):

[https://github.com/codelittinc/dockerfiles](https://github.com/codelittinc/dockerfiles)

------
jakejake
Forgive me but why go after LaunchRock? It seems like the point of LaunchRock
is to serve people who wouldn't have the tech skills (or desire) to deploy a
Ruby app, or possibly even a static HTML app by themselves?

~~~
codelitt
No intention to go after anyone. Yes, LR and this project serve completely
different audiences. It was just the least-wordy way I could think of to
describe it.

